# Mr Grumpy face



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I couldn't help it. This is such a grumpy boy!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Awe, Mr. Grumpy  he's lovely. How old is he?


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

That is a Mr Grumpy face...but very cute.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

What?? That is not a grumpy face, that is a very handsome face


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

He's so cute!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

grumpy = cute!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Kona is a very handsome cockatiel.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> Awe, Mr. Grumpy  he's lovely. How old is he?


Kona will be 10 months old on the 15th. He still has not had a moult though....is that normal?


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

eduardo said:


> What?? That is not a grumpy face, that is a very handsome face


Thanks  for some reason he can do grumpy face better than any bird I've ever met! His cheek feathers can get so poofed out sometimes and then he really looks unhappy to be here.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Yes that is normal every cockatiel is different when it comes to their first molt,they can molt anytime up to a year old.


----------



## Melodyy (Jul 29, 2013)

He's adorable *-*


----------

